# firefish



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Can they breed in captivity? If so are they mouth brooders, barriers or what?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

any one?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

help!!!!


----------

